# Recommendations for 585/585 Ultra



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all, 
I'll start by thanking everyone for their contributions to the forum previously - they have helped me narrow my search down considerably. I'm considering the 585 or 585 Ultra, was thinking about the 586, but to match my current fit the 586 would take a lot of spacers and a long stem (saddle-bb = 83.5 cm, saddle to handlebar drop of 12 cm, TT = 59 cm).

There aren't many dealers near me that have any of these frames in stock, and I don't know of anyone riding an "Ultra" model. I've seen recommendations for most people to ride the Origin, but what kind of criteria are you basing that recommendation on? I'm 86kg and currently ride a Aluminum/Carbon based Orbea. Our roads aren't perfect, so I don't want to go to the Ultra if it is going to be super rough - and my friend loves his 595 origin (partially due to the all-white color scheme, albeit).

Any input would be welcomed!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the 585 Ultra and purposefully avoid dirt roads I used to love riding on when I had a Specialized S Works Roubaix. There is almost no weight penalty for going with the ultra- (~30g) so why not go stiffer? Only two reasons I can think of- your do very long rides and want slightly more comfort or you ride poor roads with harsh wheels. At your weight, the Origin may not be stiff enough. 
Looking at the 586 geometry though, you would need less spacers on a 586 than on a 585 since the 586 have slightly longer HT's. Plug it all into BikeCad and you will know for sure.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

bradford said:


> Any input would be welcomed!


PM Chas. He works for Look. Be patient, though: he's likely at Interbike all week.


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

The roads aren't too bad - the bad ones are chip-seal, or have cracks every 15 feet (think expansion joints on a bridge). I usually ride 50 mm carbon tubulars as well - so not too harsh.

My weight is definetely the reason I'm thinking Ultra, hopefully Chas might chime in when Interbike is over.

I was planning for a XXL 585 to get the 59 top tube length and taller head tubemost similar to mine. I think the 586 on the website only showed up through XL (or 57 top tube). Did I miss something?


----------

